# What school to choose?



## dudi (Apr 11, 2010)

I got Accepted to NYFA Producers Program.
AFI-Accepted to Producers Program
NYU ASIA PRoducing_had the interview still waiting.
Academy of the Art-accepted

Where is the best school to go? It's hard to make a decision.


----------



## EMDelMar (Apr 11, 2010)

You MUST go with AFI. Tisch Asia should be your second choice, but AFI will have you working with the best writers and directors, which should be your most important consideration as a aspiring producer.

NYFA and Academy of Art are NOT respected in the industry. They are a waste of your money.


----------



## L@la (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree. 
AFI, to me, is clearly the superior choice here, but I wouldn't have applied there if I didn't think so. 
The truth of the matter is that only you know what's the best approach for you. 
If I didn't already have a solid handle on the production process and which discipline I want to pursue, AFI would not have been my choice.  
From what I've read and heard, AFI expects you to come in with a certain set of skills or at least with a clear understanding of how to adapt the skills you already have to your chosen discipline. 
Unlike many folks in this forum, I don't look down at the NYFA. For someone who wants to learn the ropes and get a feel for the process, I think it's perfect. 
Research each school thoroughly and ask yourself which program would give you the biggest bang for your buck. 
Do you have prior experience producing or do you need to learn from scratch? If you have some experience, then AFI may be the right choice. If you're looking to learn it all at school, then maybe not.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 24, 2010)

congratulations dudi. you just got accepted.
pmp course |  exam central


----------



## ManuelaKaufmann (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't look down at the NYFA. For someone who wants to learn the ropes and get a feel for the process, I think it's perfect.  Tisch Asia should be your second choice, but AFI will have you working with the best writers and directors, which should be your most important consideration as a aspiring producer.


----------

